
Why are so few women inventors named on patents? - Kaibeezy
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49843990
======
Kaibeezy
Increasing, however.

Gender parity by 2070.

 _According to Penny Gilbert, partner at intellectual property law firm Powell
& Gilbert, it's simply a pipeline issue.

"If we want to see more women filing patents, then we need to see more women
taking up Stem subjects at university and going on to careers in research,"
she says.

Currently only about a quarter of the UK workforce in Stem industries is
female and fewer girls and women study these subjects at secondary school and
university, despite efforts to diagnose and solve this imbalance._

